# Hi from Scotland



## Mels (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi all,

My name's Mel, I live in Ayr and breed and show fancy rats, my rattery is called Debonayr 

I was a member of this forum years ago but decided to concentrate on my rats.

Now looking to get into mice again with a view to breeding for health, temperament and towards show standard. Realistically though I'll be unlikely to show because culling's not for me and I struggle to get down south to show my rats as it is lol, although I'd dearly love to show  I plan to breed the best quality mice I can for pet homes, there's so few breeders in Scotland it seems! Maybe they're all hiding in here somewhere :lol:

Looking to make contact with other breeders, learn about varieties/conformation and be an active member on here 

Mel.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
i have defo seen at least 1 breeder on here from scotland.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Ohai  I am in Carluke, have a friend who's parents live out towards Craig Tara  Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Mels (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome folks 

Hey Kallan, I must admid I had a look at your lovely mice on your site  your not too far away either 
Will post pics of my mice soon, some were already pregnant when I got them sadly, I've a litter of three day olds!

Mel


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy to see another rattie fan! I owned them for 15 years before taking a break (their deaths are always so dramatic) and getting into mice. I'll be getting a pair of boys soon though...I lasted 6 months without them.


----------



## Mels (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey Seafolly  I know what you mean, I couldn't be without my rats :lol: Do post pics of your boys when you get them!

Mice were actually my first pets and I fell in love way back then.... it's great to have mice again too


----------

